# Website Redesign! Check it out



## eravedesigns (May 10, 2007)

Hello everyone. I decided to go for a complete change in my theme to my website and the new one is up. I still have to add a bunch of my work to my gallery especially my graphic design stuff but here it is. BTW I designed the website. 

www.eravedesigns.com


----------



## motcon (May 10, 2007)

i opened it, then immediately closed it. the music that was forced up on me totally ruined my serene evening of listening to Erik Satie. i went to the site to see photographs and check out a website - i'm already listening to music.


----------



## eravedesigns (May 10, 2007)

haha. This is my first website I have ever put music in and I am half and half on keeping it. You could have easily paused in the slide show.


----------



## motcon (May 10, 2007)

eravedesigns said:


> You could have easily paused in the slide show.



if there were a HUGE stop or pause button smack dab in the middle of the page, i would've clicked it, then hung around. as it is, i couldn't bear but 2 seconds of it. 

here's a thought: put a player on the site that does NOT play on load. allow the visitor to choose to play the music.


----------



## eravedesigns (May 10, 2007)

meh that would break up my design so I would rather not. I might just take it off seeing that there is such a big issue over my audio than my photos and design.


----------



## eravedesigns (May 10, 2007)

Audio is gone


----------



## motcon (May 10, 2007)

i sympathize with your desire to create a mood and/or convey your tastes via music.


you may want for others to chime in before you change your site; i'm just little ol' me listening to Erik Satie expressing my opinion.


----------



## eravedesigns (May 10, 2007)

motcon said:


> i sympathize with your desire to create a mood and/or convey your tastes via music.
> 
> 
> you may want for others to chime in before you change your site; i'm just little ol' me listening to Erik Satie expressing my opinion.



Well i went into it not knowing if i should have music and I dont think its professional enough especially when I am having some people helping me get some internships and trying to shadow some pros.


----------



## motcon (May 10, 2007)

i respect your thought process.

if you want to pursue photography, then showcase your photography....and present it simply and well.

best wishes with your pursuits.


----------



## mr e (May 10, 2007)

I like it, all around it's really nice, good job!

My only suggestion would be to change the titles of each page to something unique, it'll help to you get indexed by Google

And no sound was definitely the right choice, if sound will be an option, it needs to default to off and let the user turn it on


----------



## eravedesigns (May 11, 2007)

good point about google but if you search my name or erave designs I come up either first or top 3 already. But if i wanted to have a higher score when someone searches photography that could help.


----------



## Normann Photo (May 11, 2007)

My first thought is "survivor."
If you want music, put it on, I have it on mine and think it works very will. Having done my own site for years (in html) I wanted to upgrade to a flash site because of its dynamic and interactive nature. I went with Blu Domain and am happy with the results, but don't recommend unless you are a little tech savvy. I assume that your site posted isn't finished yet but overall I think it is nice. Ask yourself "Who am I selling to?" and "How dose this site relate to them... Draw them to my work?"


----------



## eravedesigns (May 11, 2007)

I think it targets my viewers fine. Its a unique design that makes more of a statment. I personally think your website is more standardized like most of the websites on the internet and dosent make me want to view your work but thats just my opinion and style. I am also a graphic artist and a lot of my work can be funky. If you want a website to be successful you want to stand out in the crowd and not be like everyone else. The music would be fine but I am thinking about people who visit my website on a regular basis and would get annnoyed by the music. I would rather have someone say oh wow thats crazy than just go hey its a portfolio. Just my personal style.


----------



## shorty6049 (May 11, 2007)

I like your site matt


----------



## eravedesigns (May 11, 2007)

BTW Norman or Matt I live 2 hrs away from you in the Milwaukee area. Nice to know some Wisconsin photographers are on here.


----------



## G-A (May 14, 2007)

I have visit your site.
I like your gallery.
Just my opinion: It will be better without bamboo, some sort of
gray or white framing. Also, background color need get some
neutral color. With this options it will be more attention to the pictures.

=======
Wedding Photography


----------

